# Polgarus Studio - ebook/print formatting, editing, blurb writing



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

As many of you know, Polgarus Studio has been formatting books for several years. We have now teamed up with several editors to offer editing services, and we offer a book blurb writing service as well!

Full details on our *formatting service* are at https://www.polgarusstudio.com/format-your-book/, but the short version is that we will manually format your finished manuscript into one or more formats - mobi (Kindle)+epub, Vellum, Smashwords, and print (CreateSpace, Lightning Source and/or Ingram Spark). We do things by hand, so we can easily create the look you want (not force your book to only look a certain way).

We can accept files from Word, Pages, and most other word processing programs. If you're not sure, just ask and I'm sure we can figure something out!

Full details on our *editing services* are available at https://www.polgarusstudio.com/edit-your-book/, although the short version is we offer proofreading, copy editing, and substantive/line editing, and our editors will work with you to ensure your manuscript shines!

Our prices for editing and formatting are based on the word-count of your manuscript, so they're affordable for short story/novellas as well as novels.

Finally, we now offer a *book blurb writing service*. No matter how amazing your cover or story is, if the blurb for your book doesn't catch the readers attention, you won't make any sales. Our copywriting (with 15 years experience in writing ads) can craft you a blurb that will grab the readers attention, and make them want to learn more. We have more details at https://www.polgarusstudio.com/selling-book-blurb/

If you would like to read testimonials from previous clients, just read on  However I've collected a number of them here - https://www.polgarusstudio.com/category/testimonials/ But to quote the one that I'm most proud of:

_"When I needed an e-book formatted fast and formatted perfectly, Jason came through for me. My expectations were exceeded. It's a relief knowing I can count on a hand-formatted e-book that will work on every device. Highly recommended!" -- *Hugh Howey*, New York Times Bestselling Author_

If anything is unclear, I'm happy to answer any questions


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Good Luck Jason.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your new venture ... I wish you much success!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool. We can always use more formatters around here. Good luck.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Sweet! This is good timing. Will be in touch.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone!

@sweetapple - I look forward to hearing from you when you're ready


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep. There is a shortage of formatters.  I'm bookmarking you just in case. (I hate formatting.) I use one, but she's gotten so popular, there is a lengthy wait list now.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Just what I need  Will be in touch soon!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, rubyscribe. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

Will need a formatter in the next few months.

Am bookmarking you.

Good luck with the new biz!

LM


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

I was filling out the form until I saw you only do createspace in addition to the others. Oh well. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

KCHawkings said:


> I was filling out the form until I saw you only do createspace in addition to the others. Oh well. Good luck with everything.


After some pondering earlier today, I'm going to change that. So if you're still interested, drop me a note.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Jason - I have messaged you. Good luck with your new enterprise!


----------



## Ian Little (May 10, 2012)

Jason, do you have any tips on how to prepare Word docs for formatting? For example, I read somewhere that using tab, rather than format/paragraph/indentation, is a bad idea. Or does it matter, for someone like yourself to begin the process of converting the doc?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Ian Little said:


> Jason, do you have any tips on how to prepare Word docs for formatting? For example, I read somewhere that using tab, rather than format/paragraph/indentation, is a bad idea. Or does it matter, for someone like yourself to begin the process of converting the doc?


As Keith (posting as Bleekness above) will attest, I have very strong opinions on tabs. 

Tabs don't translate into ebooks, and they can cause all manner of problems when trying to format your book for CreateSpace. They're easy enough to remove (it's one of the things I look for in the initial stages when I'm creating a "clean" version of the manuscript to work from), but it's best in the long run if you break the habit of using them.

If you aren't familiar with them, find a good tutorial online on how to use Styles within Word. Once you set your styles up, you'll never need to use a tab again (and will never have the strange glitches that they cause).


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

We are so happy with the work that Jason has done for us. 
He did an excellent job and has been so great to work with. 
We had several errors he had to fix post formatting and he fixed it quickly and without any complaint. 
I can't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

Have bookmarked you. I hate formatting and your prices are very competitive. Will be in touch


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

@Christine - I look forward to hearing from you. Make sure to mention/remind me you're from KB, so you get the 10% discount.


----------



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

hi jason

do you have experience with_ fixed format_ picture books -
or know how to do it - if_ fixed format_ is the right expression.

every page of my upcoming book is an image file

actually ive got the book working on well on my kindle and on my android phone - but the book has gotten longer - more pages - and i need chapter breaks - which i dont know how to do yet

Im mainland aussie land. btw. Pleased to see some Aussies on here

kevin ( skyrunner )


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Jason's formatting service was professional, fast and reasonably priced. I'll be asking him to do all my digital formatting going forward. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

skyrunner said:


> do you have experience with_ fixed format_ picture books -
> or know how to do it - if_ fixed format_ is the right expression.
> 
> every page of my upcoming book is an image file


I can't point to a book like that I've done, but it's easy to do. You can drop me a note via the form on the page I link to, and we can discuss it more, I can give you a quote, etc.



skyrunner said:


> Im mainland aussie land. btw. Pleased to see some Aussies on here


Us Aussies have to stick together  There are quite a few of us here on KB!


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Just wanted to add that my book tiredly awaits a proofread.  Will touch base as soon as it's done!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

rubyscribe said:


> Just wanted to add that my book tiredly awaits a proofread. Will touch base as soon as it's done!


No worries, I'll still be here


----------



## JerryK (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wanted to say Jason formatted my new book _Tactical Reload_ and I'm pleased with the quality, service and price. He's a good guy.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

I would like to strongly endorse Jason for his superior service.

I recently published my first e-book, a small collection of shorts. I bought guides on formatting and read all the advice posted on-line, but my first attempt to format myself was disasterous. Nothing worked right, it was littered with odd symbols and spaces. It made me question the entire endeavor. Looking at the option of having someone else format my work, I realized that any hope of profitability for my work would likely be sabotaged by the exorbitant rates most formatters charge.

Then someone told me about Jason. His fees were _extremely_ reasonable so I figured it was worth a shot. I sent Jason an e-mail.

A day later I was given a perfectly formatted edition of my book. No more mistakes, no more odd glitches. Perfect. Linked TOC, interior cover, everything. It couldn't be any easier than this!

And Jason was very accommodating - whatever I wanted the book to look like he was willing to do. He offered to tweak anything I wanted changed, but there was no need - it was exactly as it needed to be. Super-fast, accommodating, friendly service - and it cost me less than my typical lunch. Why would I ever waste hours of my time becoming frustrated wrestling with technology I don't want to deal with? Short answer: I won't. Not again anyway. I'll be going to Jason for my formatting needs and I'll spend my time and effort on writing.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I used Jason for my new release, Fragments; he was fast, professional and a pleasure to deal with. He listened to what I wanted, was willing to make adjustments and really wanted me to be happy with the product. 

Thanks, Jason!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Jason formatted ‘The Corgi Games’ for me. It is a book of illustrated doggerel and consists of more pictures than text. Jason's talents cover the entire range of formatting required and I was very impressed with how accommodating he was, and how patient - and how fast! He is just as keen to get things right as I am, and I would recommend him to anyone for any project.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Jason,

I never gave you the welcome post for an author services thread in the Writers' Café...so here it is!  It sounds like your business is going well, and thanks for giving the discount to our members!

Welcome to KindleBoards!  

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar:  you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time.  New threads will be removed.  

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to.  And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days.  

If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!  

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never gave you the welcome post for an author services thread in the Writers' Café...so here it is!


Thanks, Betsy. I wasn't aware of the 7 day rule - I'll make sure not to break it.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I've collected together all the author testimonials I've been sent so far, and put them on their own page - http://www.polgarusstudio.com/category/testimonials/


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

We will have another one for you this week Jason. You rock!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sweetapple said:


> We will have another one for you this week Jason. You rock!


Fantastic, I look forward to it


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Jason formatted my new novel, "SAFFRON SEPTEMBER: A Muslim Woman's Story."  He's economical, courteous with a quick turnaround time.


----------



## Bridget Lowell (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Jason!

I recently published my first short story and formatting for Smashwords was hell on earth. I almost gave up after the third run through!

I will be bookmarking this page for future stories (some in the works, others written in the past and just requiring editing) but I had a question: if I get a Smashwords formatted ebook, would that formatting also work for the Kindle?


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

I highly recommend Jason! I just used him to format my novel for Kindle(MOBI) and other ereaders(EPUB). And he didn't charge extra for that.

He's fast, patient, and extremely accommodating. Plus, he had to work with a tech-idiot(me), AND Pages. We all survived, though PAGES may go the way of the dinosaur for future novels. Btw, he also didn't charge extra for correcting the few typo problems(my fault) I found.

I'll be using Jason for all my future formatting needs!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

@ChristinaGarner - I'm not planning on going anywhere, so if you decide to use me in the future, just drop me a note via the form on my web site. 

@rubyscribe - Thank you for the kind words!

@Bridget Lowell - There's no reason you couldn't upload the Word document I create for Smashwords to Amazon (well, you'd have to remove the Smashwords-specific bits at the front, but it is just a Word document). I don't personally trust Amazon's automatic conversion from Word to Kindle, since you have no real control over how things look, but some people have success with it.

@TwillyJune - Pages has caused problems for another client since your book - it seems the software doesn't like to play nice with others! But I believe I know how to work around it now.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

To help KB members who want to take advantage of the new Kobo Writing Life store, but don't have an epub version of their book, I'm running a special offer until the end of July - a 30% discount off my normal price for the epub version of your manuscript. I offer both the Kindle and epub formats together, so you will also get a Kindle version of your book (perfect if you want to tweak your book, or aren't fully happy with how it currently looks).

This offer is *only* for books already published on Amazon - it can't be used for new manuscripts. You can order a Smashwords or CreateSpace version in addition to the epub/Kindle version, but the discount doesn't apply to the additional fees for the extra formats.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Jason just did the formatting for Cro-Magnon  25,000BP for me an what a pleasure he is to work with and a total professional. I will be back.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Jason formatted a cookbook for me and some author friends. He does amazing work at a great price. I can strongly endorse him.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone - I appreciate the kind words! Just before Christmas I worked out that I'd formatted 174 books since I started doing this back in May. It's been a fun ride so far 

In the next few weeks I'll be moving my formatting service to its own domain, so there is a better division between my formatting and my writing. The old page will have links to the new site, so don't worry - you'll still be able to find me!

Also, my wife is now helping me answer the initial email from authors, to answer the common pre-formatting questions (and free up a bit more of my time to get the books done). So when you first contact me about a job, don't be surprised that you're talking to someone called "Tal" 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

You did a wonderful job on my children's picture book. I look forward to working with you and Tal again. 

It's been said that you can have inexpensive service, good service, or quick service--but not all three. 

With Jason's service you get all three.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Jason is the Jason Bourne of formatters - top man.

I'm steadily building a list of quality suppliers I can go to time and again - Jason's the latest addition.


Joe


----------



## KellyC (Dec 10, 2012)

Perfect timing! I've just started looking for a createspace formatter, so I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

It's taken me a bit longer than I originally planned, but I've finally moved my formatting service to it's own web site. You can now find me (and my wife!) at http://www.polgarusstudio.com/

I've still got to transfer a lot of the testimonials from the old pages, but otherwise everything should be working. The old pages have links to the new pages, so hopefully everyone will still be able to find me 

_Edit to add: The new site is still missing many of the testimonials from the old page, and neither site had the testimonials I've received in the past few months (except for the one from Hugh Howey because, heck, it's Hugh Howey  ). All the missing testimonials will be added to the new site over the next few days._


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

New website looks much better Jason. Hugh's testimonial looks great too.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

jackz4000 said:


> New website looks much better Jason. Hugh's testimonial looks great too.


Thanks, I'm really happy with the new site design as well (even if it did take a bit of wrench hammering to convince things to go where I wanted them to  )

Still one or two things I'd like to tweak on the site, but they can happen in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

It's hard to believe that it's been a year since I started doing this! (well, a year plus a few days - I missed the actual anniversary  )

I decided to have a quick look at the books I'd done, to see just how many there were. It turns out that in the past year I've worked with 138 different authors (plus three small publishers), and formatted 359 different manuscripts. During that time I've learned the joys of influenza on the ability to work (you can't  ), had a brush with indie-author fame (I'm now formatting Hugh Howey's books) discovered just how busy it gets around Christmas, and wanted to throw my computer out the window on more than one occasion when it hasn't been cooperating 

But I can honestly say that it's also been a real pleasure meeting everyone, and helping get their book ready for publishing. I've also been very humbled by many of the testimonials I've received, and the recommendations people have made to others online. A sincere thank you to everyone.

Tal (my wife) and I look forward to many more years of formatting for everyone! 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Bookmarked, I had not seen it before,
O


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

Jason:

I write exclusively in Scrivener for Mac.  How should I export the file to get you what you'd need?

G


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

> I write exclusively in Scrivener for Mac. How should I export the file to get you what you'd need?


Hi Gutman,

Just use Scriveners export to Word option, and send that file to me. I can't remember what all the options are in the export window (it's been a while since I used Scrivener), but you basically just want your whole manuscript to be in a single file.

I hope that helps.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## ervampires (Aug 16, 2011)

Just chiming in to mention that after having Jason format my most recent book, I fully intend to have him format the upcoming conclusion to my series. Jason was a pleasure to work with and I am thrilled with the results.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Wanted to chime in with more praise for Jason. He did a wonderful job formatting _Spy Factory_ in both .mobi and .epub. Very professional, thoroughly responsive, and an amazingly quick turnaround time. Plus, he even corrected a typo I noticed only after he had done the formatting. All that and a great price. Just terrific.


----------



## Lydia Laceby (Jun 28, 2013)

"Polgarus saved me hours of work and aggravation. Jason is prompt, professional and reliable. The mobi, epub, and Createspace files were received within hours of submitting the files for the expedited service and I experienced no issues or errors upon submission. Jason went above and beyond to ensure they were received, and followed up to ensure they were all in working order. He even made a last minute change for me after I already finishing the mobi version. I highly recommend!" -- Lydia Laceby, author of Redesigning Rose.
www.lydialaceby.com


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Jason did my CreateSpace formatting also. He did a wonderful job and was speedy, to boot. He also was patient with my questions. I had several since this was my first paperback. I was able to manage my own formatting for digital, but simply didn't have the time to learn how to do it for print. As this was so easy and affordable with Jason, I may never bother to learn it. In other words, I would recommend Jason.


----------



## StephenEngland (Nov 2, 2011)

Just finished working with Polgarus Studios on the manuscript of _Day of Reckoning_, and I was very impressed with their work. Tal and Jason walked me through the process every step of the way and saved me endless hours of frustration on the way to producing a professional-quality file. I'd recommend their services to anyone looking for an affordable, polished product.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Another satisfied customer of Polgarus Studio here. Tal and Jason were both a pleasure to work with, and I loved the final product that was both quick and decently priced. Great service.


----------



## vimal vaz (Aug 13, 2013)

Jason and Tal formatted my books - The Kiss of Karma and The Wrath of Karma. I'm new to the world of indie publishing and all the technical quirks we self-publishers need to get a grip of, and they were a great help. There's a lot of people offering these services but my instincts told me they'd be the best and I was right! Highly recommend them.

www.vimalvaz.com


----------



## BCotton (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, so I just worked with Jason and Tal on my book, _Boundless_. The experience was perfect. Great communication, friendly service, and most importantly, an ideal result. Everything I could have hoped for - all for a great price. I had a few issues on my end and Jason was unbelievably patient and helpful. I couldn't say a bad word. If you're looking for formatting help, stop. You found what you're looking for here.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Jason is awesome.

No need to ever think about going anywhere else.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

This is my eighth book and the best formatting experience. 
Tal and Jason are very professional. They performed over and above expectations.
Quick, efficient, reasonable prices, and a great system for allowing authors to proof their work. 
I will use them going forward. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a small note to say we can (finally!) accept Pages documents directly - Mac/iOS users no longer need to convert the file to another format before they send it to us.

(It's kinda nice having a Mac around again - the Mac was my first "real" computer [the Commodore 64 doesn't really count  ], and I used to be a registered Apple developer, sold software I'd written for it as shareware, etc.)


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Just a small note to say we can (finally!) accept Pages documents directly - Mac/iOS users no longer need to convert the file to another format before they send it to us.
> 
> (It's kinda nice having a Mac around again - the Mac was my first "real" computer [the Commodore 64 doesn't really count  ], and I used to be a registered Apple developer, sold software I'd written for it as shareware, etc.)


Our first computer was an AppleII+ (sometime in the late 70's I think). From then on, it was PC all the way until my husband bought a Mac last year. Me? Still attached to my PC.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> Our first computer was an AppleII+ (sometime in the late 70's I think). From then on, it was PC all the way until my husband bought a Mac last year. Me? Still attached to my PC.


I grew up reading about the Apple II (various models) in computer magazines, and wishing I had one . Then it was wishing for the various Commodore computers (Vic20, C16, C64, C12, and once I had the C64 drooling over the newly released Amiga. I only ended up switching to PC because my Mac laptop at the time died, and since I couldn't afford to replace it I used my wife's old PC. By the time I could afford to get a new computer, I'd set my programs, etc up how I liked to work, so I stuck with it.

But these days, there's not a lot of difference between the two OS. Both will let you get everything done that you want to do, it just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## johnaburks (Jul 7, 2013)

Outstanding service. I was petrified of using Createspace and Jason made it flawless on the first upload. 

Thank you.


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Jason did a great job with my e-book formatting.  He was fast, attentive, and a pleasure to work with.

I highly recommend him!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Ditto. Great experience for me.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

I format my own ebooks. It's the books for createspace that are difficult for me to format. Somehow I managed to format my first book for createspace using a template I purchased, and like the final product. However, for my second book. I couldn't quite the page numbers to work out. So, based on recommendations I emailed Jason.

He was amazing! I simply showed him my previous book (word doc) and said I wanted the exact same look for my current book (After the Fall). He did it and very quickly! I highly recommend him. I'll definitely use him again.


----------



## imyourdoc (Sep 28, 2013)

Marina and Jason at Polgarus Studio did a fantastic job formatting my book for CreateSpace.  Their fees are reasonable and the work is done fast.  I am very pleased.


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

Marina and Jason did an outstanding job formatting my novel! I had mobi, ePub, and CreateSpace versions done, and all of them look fantastic. Jason was very patient through a couple of rounds of revisions, and the whole thing happened far faster than the months I've been told it can take. In addition to the great service, it was very reasonably priced. 

I'll definitely be returning with more novels!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm adding to the chorus - I wanted to publish Mark One via CreateSpace as well as Amazon Select, and wanted to make sure I had a professionally formatted book. Marina and Jason took on the task, did an excellent formatting job, corrected errors discovered after they did their hard work and then delivered promptly.

Yes - I will send them Mark Two for formatting as well.

And Mark Three...


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

I had Jason work on my book for formatting and he did a marvelous job. I highly recommend his service. Fast turnaround, fair price and very patient. A++ guy! I highly recommend.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Jason, with sooo many recommendations from folks I recognize I have you bookmarked.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Jason, with sooo many recommendations from folks I recognize I have you bookmarked.


That's always nice to hear!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Do you format for Lightning Source too since they also want PDF files?

How does your manual formatting compare to the .mobi that Scrivener produces? I wanted to find out whether paying you is better than using Scrivener, which I already have,  to produce the MOBI file. I hear you about optimized files, but why should I not use Scrivener instead of your company?

Help me decide. Thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

JanThompson said:


> Do you format for Lightning Source too since they also want PDF files?
> 
> How does your manual formatting compare to the .mobi that Scrivener produces? I wanted to find out whether paying you is better than using Scrivener, which I already have, to produce the MOBI file. I hear you about optimized files, but why should I not use Scrivener instead of your company?
> 
> Help me decide. Thanks!


Hi Jan,

We certainly do format for Lightning Source, although I haven't updated the website yet to say that (we've only recently started doing it).

As for formatting compared to Scrivener, to be honest I don't know, as I've never looked at the mobi file they put out. But I'd be inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt and say that their file should be fairly good, as they are good people behind the product and they want to help writers produce a great result.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Marian Goddard (Nov 16, 2013)

Thankyou so much Jason, you did a wonderful job on my book and I am so happy.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Jason is about to save my life to rescue me from a major formatting snafu of my own making. 

Well, all I did was try to update my bio on the books I have at Kobo. Dang! It wouldn't accept the new EPUBs I made. No worries, I'd upload MOBI. Done that tons of times before. It wouldn't accept those either. Drat. OK, a Word file.

Have you seen what the Kobo EPUB generator does with Word files? It's too awful for words (pun intended).

But aack I can't get anything else to stick.

Enter Jason, who will hopefully make some good EPUBs for me, because I'm FED UP with trying to figure out why EPUBs don't validate. I could do it, but it takes a lot of time and I've got books to write.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> Enter Jason, who will hopefully make some good EPUBs for me, because I'm FED UP with trying to figure out why EPUBs don't validate. I could do it, but it takes a lot of time and I've got books to write.


LOL - no pressure then 

I always make sure the epubs I send to people validate. Right back when I started formatting I forgot to do a few, and (as is always the case) one of them had a problem when the author went to upload it. It was easily fixed, but I should have caught it before I sent the file out. It's kinda made me validate pretty much every epub I send, even if I've just changed a few words around.

Edit to add: 10c says I forget to validate a file in the next day or two, and it has a problem


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Chiming in to say I'm another of Jason's happy clients. He's responsive, reliable and creates elegant, high-quality files.
I have no hesitation recommending him highly.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I have to add my kudos for Jason, Marina, and Polgarus Studio. If anyone is in need of a fast, accurate, and very careful ebook formatter, you've found him on this thread.

Thank you so much, Jason, for such a great job on MAN FOR GRACE. You've made me proud.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Just a heads up that we won't be doing any formatting between December 21 and 26 (inclusive). This means if you contact us after December 17, we won't be able to work on your book until after Christmas (although if you're willing to pay for priority, we could take your book up to the 19th). We still have a few slots available, so drop by the website if you would like us to format your book 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## ozgurksahin (Dec 5, 2013)

Great job on my eBook, The Wrath of Brotherhood!  Totally happy with the formatting, and "expedite" means just what it says.  

If you're up for round two, I have a 2nd edition that will need formatting, due to frustration with my publisher and a few things I'd like to fix in the content.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

It was a pleasure and a breeze working with Jason and Marina on The Distance Between. Marina patiently and promptly answered my several rounds of questions as I was deciding on a formatter (I'm a bit of a control freak). And once I signed on, Jason had my formatting expertly done in no time at all. What's more, each time I wanted to make changes to my book--whether fixing a newly-discovered typo or replacing an overused word--Jason swiftly updated my files at no additional charge. Hiring Polgarus Studio is one of my best decisions since going indie.

(And now I see from Jason's previous post that he completed my latest request for revisions during his holiday. Polgarus definitely goes above and beyond.)


----------



## Petralia (Dec 17, 2013)

Jason and Marina did a great job on our book. Marina was very helpful at the start clarifying several questions. Jason explained even more about the possibilities for getting what I wanted. He did a great job, and so quickly. Even got in the special graphic divider I wanted. Not a single problem at Smashwords. They're both highly professional and knowledgeable. If you're looking for someone to format your book, Polgarus Studio is the place to go.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

These are great testimonials from people worth listening to. Also those on your website. Good job!

I didn't see anything on your website about pricing. I realize it depends on a lot of variables, but could you give a ballpark figure for a typical example?

Years ago, I wrote a series of twelve graded, illustrated EFL readers for children. After failing to get any interest from publishers, I developed a technique of binding the books ourselves into robust hardback books. Destroyed a lot of hardback books in the process (stitching, glue, etc.) of finding out how such binding is best done.  Then set up a little cottage industry in the village producing thousands of books which are now used in local schools.

I see you do do picture books.

Thing is, I still have dozens of the hardback books in my office but the original Word and Pagemaker (?) files are long gone on the hard drives of computers long deceased.  I put a great deal of work into those books and believe them well worth putting out now that we are able to publish and distribute independently through Amazon, etc.

If, that is, it is somehow technologically possible to convert the hardcopy books (scanning?) into digital format and then upload to KDP and CreateSpace.

Is it possible, and could it be done without busting my bank account?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Philip,

Thanks for your interest. We have a guide chart for pricing over here - http://www.polgarusstudio.com/format-your-book/ . It's accurate for 99% of novels, but as the page mentions, pricing for anything else is usually a case of we have to see it before we can comment (our quote for non-fiction is based on an estimate of the time required, as non-fiction can be a lot more time-intensive).

It's certainly possible to covert old books into something that can go up on CreateSpace or KDP. As you say, you'll have to scan the book, then use OCR to convert it to editable text. Unfortunately that isn't a perfect process - once you have the raw text, you then need to go through and check it carefully (basically treat it like you were editing a new manuscript) to fix word mistakes, get rid of excess returns, etc.

We can help once you have the finished text, and I could give you some advice about the scanning/OCR process, but it's not something we could do for you. We (currently) focus on the final formatting process.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Hi Philip,
> 
> Thanks for your interest. We have a guide chart for pricing over here - http://www.polgarusstudio.com/format-your-book/ . It's accurate for 99% of novels, but as the page mentions, pricing for anything else is usually a case of we have to see it before we can comment (our quote for non-fiction is based on an estimate of the time required, as non-fiction can be a lot more time-intensive).
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's very helpful. Can you direct me to somewhere where I can learn about the scanning/OCR process (what is OCR?) or some tips in that regard?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Philip Gibson said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful. Can you direct me to somewhere where I can learn about the scanning/OCR process (what is OCR?) or some tips in that regard?


OCR stands for Optical Character Recognition (wikipedia article) - basically the way that a computer can convert a picture into actual words. There are a few options with OCR - Microsoft Office has something within it, you can use Adobe Acrobat (the full version - I don't believe the Reader version has it), and there are various free programs around. One free option is FreeOCR, over at http://www.paperfile.net/ - they have a few help files over there about the process as well.

A lot of what you do will come down to what equipment you have (the particular scanner, etc). Different scanners usually come with their own scanning software (and many even include OCR software as part of that).

You're going to get the best result (ie: less work editing the text) if you have copies of the books that you're able to destroy (so all the pages can lie flat in the scanner), but that isn't necessary.

I hope that's enough to help you get started!

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Ekarinya (Dec 29, 2013)

Strong endorsement: I have three books so far with Polgarus Studio and when a friend recently asked me how to create an e-book I happily told her about Marina and Jason, my friends (I know them only through their excellent work), in Australia. I look forward to recommending them to other authors. If you are researching on the net compiling and comparing, looking for a formatter, save yourself the time and trouble, stop the search - hire Polgarus Studio.
Jody Rawley


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm just starting to look at the technical aspects of e-publishing, and my head is spinning. I knew going in that I would probably hire a formatter to sort out the file type mumbo jumbo I haven't a clue about, so it's great finding this post and all the enthusiastic testimonials. Definitely bookmarking your website!


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Polgarus Studio did the formatting for my new thriller iSEAL, and I couldn't be happier with the results. Jason and Marina are a pleasure to work with, pros all the way. Highly recommended!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I have no problems creating my epubs or mobi files, but my CreateSpace formatting is.... workmanlike. It does the job, but could be better. What software do you use to create the CreateSpace pdfs? (I"m trying to learn InDesign so my formatting will be better, but I just don't have the eye for really good formatting.)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

beccaprice said:


> I have no problems creating my epubs or mobi files, but my CreateSpace formatting is.... workmanlike. It does the job, but could be better. What software do you use to create the CreateSpace pdfs? (I"m trying to learn InDesign so my formatting will be better, but I just don't have the eye for really good formatting.)


Normally we use Word (once you've fought against it for a decade or so, you learn how to get it to do what you want  ), but we can use InDesign if the book requires it.

Even just the addition of a fancy chapter font and a graphic under the chapter title and/or for the section break can lift a book from workmanlike to impressive (and, thankfully, that's something Word can handle without too much fighting!) You know better than anyone else the "feel" of your book, so if you keep that in mind and have a browse through some of the font or clip art sites, you'll be sure to find those few touches that will lift your book.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## michaelbunker (Jan 22, 2013)

I usually have a friend and neighbor do all of my formatting.  However, I'd made a note of Polgarusstudio.com when I heard about Jason's work from Hugh Howey, just in case I ever needed some assistance and my own formatter happened to not be available.  Well, as it came time for me to publish Dunes Over Danvar 2, the second in my Dunes series which is set in the world of Hugh Howey's SAND, my regular formatter's wife came down with a case of the "I need to have this baby!" So I was in a jam! I had readers pounding my email asking when DoD2 was going to be delivered, and at the same time I was happily supporting my friend who was joyfully participating in the birth of his fourth child.  What to do? I filled in the bid request for the job from Polgarusstudio.com and received a quote from Marina in almost no time. Marina was professional and quick, and the price was so low that at first I thought it might be a typo. Because the price was so inexpensive, I ordered the expedited service - and frankly I think the whole price WITH the expedited service was worth what I paid, even if the service had not been so lightning fast.  Jason was on the job within an hour or so and not long after that I received the finished, formatted work in my email box.  I went through the title, checking for problems and I found none.  The job was done professionally and perfectly and it was done so fast that I almost couldn't believe it.  Believe me, I will be using Jason and Marina again, and I would highly recommend Polgarusstudio.com for any and all formatting jobs.  My thanks to both Marina and Jason for a job well done! I am very satisfied.

Michael Bunker

PS.  As far as I know, Dunes Over Danvar 2 could be the only piece of fanfic in history to be edited and formatted, and to have the same cover designer, as those that handled the original work.  Thanks, Jason, for letting me hit the trifecta, even if it took a child's birth to get it done!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought about trying to figure this out on my own, but since I'm on a time crunch, I'll probably be heading your way soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Jason recently formatted my second print book for me. He does a great job, and the cost is well worth the headaches I would endure trying to learn how to do it myself. What surprised me was the ease of working with him. He's fast, to boot. In other words, I highly recommend him!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Just throwing in my own recommendation. Jason and Marina recently took on the formatting of my boxed set for the Dimmingwood series and did an excellent job. I appreciated how well they kept me in the loop throughout the process.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

michaelbunker said:


> PS. As far as I know, Dunes Over Danvar 2 could be the only piece of fanfic in history to be edited and formatted, and to have the same cover designer, as those that handled the original work. Thanks, Jason, for letting me hit the trifecta, even if it took a child's birth to get it done!


LOL - that's an amusing bit of trivia! 

And a sincere thank you to everyone who has said positive things about us here, and elsewhere. We appreciate everything you say.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> LOL - that's an amusing bit of trivia!
> 
> And a sincere thank you to everyone who has said positive things about us here, and elsewhere. We appreciate everything you say.


Hey! Check your email! More work for you.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> Hey! Check your email! More work for you.


I'm getting there


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I'm getting there


It's going to be bittersweet when I can't get my favorite freelancers to return my calls because they're so slammed with other work. Happy for you all, but crying and shivering in a corner.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> It's going to be bittersweet when I can't get my favorite freelancers to return my calls because they're so slammed with other work. Happy for you all, but crying and shivering in a corner.


What, wasting time crying in a corner? No, you're supposed to be writing your next book! Back to the dungeon with you! *crack of whip*


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Having just worked with you for the first time, Jason, I have to say I'm delighted with the formatting you've done. The files look lovely! Much classier than my own efforts. 

Many thanks to you and Marina for a splendid service and I will soon be sending more work your way. Hopefully without too many weird anomalies produced by the ancient word processors I've used over the years! Wordstar, eh?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

portiadacosta said:


> Hopefully without too many weird anomalies produced by the ancient word processors I've used over the years! Wordstar, eh?


They weren't the first anomalies we've run into that were created by ancient word processors, and I'm sure they won't be the last  Hope the books do well!


----------



## MariaDroujkova (Feb 25, 2014)

Polgarus Studio just completed a conversion for my company, Natural Math, from an involved layout with lots of pictures and icons, to a simplified Kindle layout. Our attempts to do so semi-automatically led to horrifying results. I very much appreciated that Polgarus did things by hand. Jason was quick to respond to all questions and concerns, explained tech quirks I did not understand, and offered plenty of opportunities for review and correction. I very much liked the combination of the hand-crafted product and the smooth, easy process. I am about to send Jason the next manuscript for a quote. Kudos!

 [br]Make math your own, to make your own math![br]Natural Math | Moebius Noodles


----------



## Bob Havey (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Be-Not-Dismayed-Spiritual-Triumph/dp/1494235811/ref=la_B00IQTCT4C_1_1_title_1_pap?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394133565&sr=1-1

Thanks to Jason and Marina for their great job of formatting my book for both print and ebook. They wre a pleasure to work with and were both friendly and professional. They were more than accomodating. I knew nothing about this going in and the best part for me was that I didn't need to know anything - they did it all! Highly recommended!


----------



## briasbooks (Sep 11, 2013)

I used Polgarus Studio for the formatting of my first book. Jason and Marina did an exceptional job with a very quick turn around. The quality of their work is top notch and their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

Quick Q, Jason (and forgive me if this is a dumb one, I have NO clue how formatting works and hope to keep it that way 
I'd heard somewhere that ibooks requires a different type of formatting. Is that something you do as well (or do I have incorrect info)? I have several projects that I will need formatted in the next six months, but I would need formats that would enable me to load on Kindle, Kobo, BN, Google Play, as well as ibooks.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Chris,

You can upload normal epubs to Apple to list on their store. Apple do have their own ebook formatting software that you can use, but the books it creates can only be listed on the Apple store, and read on Apple devices - we don't format with that software.

So the short answer is that the epub file you get for Kobo, BN, etc can also be uploaded to Apple.

Cheers,
Jason



Chrisbwritin said:


> Quick Q, Jason (and forgive me if this is a dumb one, I have NO clue how formatting works and hope to keep it that way
> I'd heard somewhere that ibooks requires a different type of formatting. Is that something you do as well (or do I have incorrect info)? I have several projects that I will need formatted in the next six months, but I would need formats that would enable me to load on Kindle, Kobo, BN, Google Play, as well as ibooks.


----------



## giftedrhonda (Jan 3, 2014)

Jason and Marina, thank you guys so much for all your work in formatting my book! I'm absolutely using you in the future and would recommend you to anyone--the files came out clean and perfect, and the cost was totally reasonable. You rock!!!


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

I just finished working with Jason and Marina on the ebook and CS formatting for my first novel, and they look even better than I could have hoped for. Jason and Marina were really easy (and fast!) to work with, and charged a very reasonable rate. I'm definitely planning on being a repeat customer. 

Thanks so much, Jason!


----------



## Noel Coughlan (Apr 21, 2014)

Jason and Marina readied my book for conversion to paperback. They did a standout job. It was much better than anything I had envisaged.

Thanks again!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to Jason and Marina for their excellent formatting assistance with Mark Two!!

Good work - it must be the water in Tassie.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Good work - it must be the water in Tassie.


LOL - well, we do have good water over here


----------



## bmadigan (May 12, 2014)

Jason and Marina at Polgarus are easy to work with, thoroughly professional, helpful, reasonably priced, and do excellent work.  I'm a first-timer but I can tell you they've made my life that much simpler and allowed me the freedom to create while they take on the time-consuming details and process of formatting and uploading.

Congrats on your successful endeavor!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Just wanted to say -- I used Jason and Marina to format Irradiated, and they did a brilliant job. As a reader, I get really frustrated if a book has locked formatting or is unresponsive. I often read books where they line spacing is set too tight, or it won't let me change font, etc. 

But J&M do it right. They sent me back a clean, crisp ebook, with none of the clutter or complaints. Better yet, they're quick and responsive. I've already got them locked in for my next book.


----------



## ABSolutelyLean (May 23, 2014)

Jason and Marina at Polgarus Studio were nothing short of amazing to work with. They helped me with my first manuscript and really made the entire experience as quick and easy as possible. I highly recommend Polgarus Studio and won't go anywhere else for formatting. Thanks Marina and Paul 


Jason G. Anderson said:


> After formatting several books for myself and others, I've decided to "hang out the shingle" so to speak and offer my services for ebook formatting.
> 
> The full details about my service is at http://www.polgarusstudio.com/ , but the short version is that I will manually convert your finished manuscript into one or more formats - mobi (Kindle)+epub, Smashwords, CreateSpace-ready or Lightning Source-ready. I don't use automated tools to do the conversion - I initially covert your manuscript into HTML, then edit it by hand, so the final result is the "cleanest" file possible (no mysterious glitches or strange formatting issues because of the garbage Word puts in it's files). And it goes without saying (although I'll say it anyway  ) that I'll work with you until you're happy with the final result.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

On your website, you have prices listed for three formats. If we need both createspace and ingram spark (LS), does that come from the same file?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

K.B. said:


> On your website, you have prices listed for three formats. If we need both createspace and ingram spark (LS), does that come from the same file?


Yes, we can set the file up so that you can use the same PDF at both CreateSpace and LS (basically the only difference between the two is LS require an even number of pages, and the very last page in the book to be blank.) So if you pick both CS and LS, it still just counts as one format.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Yes, we can set the file up so that you can use the same PDF at both CreateSpace and LS (basically the only difference between the two is LS require an even number of pages, and the very last page in the book to be blank.) So if you pick both CS and LS, it still just counts as one format.


Alright, I'll be in contact with you in a little over 30 days.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

K.B. said:


> Alright, I'll be in contact with you in a little over 30 days.


We look forward to hearing from you


----------



## stevenneilmoore (Jun 5, 2014)

Job well done! When I was in a pinch to get my latest book formatted, I had asked around to see who was the best in the business. Jason and Marina's name came up more than any others. Polgarus Studios exceeded my expectations in both pricing and turnaround time. Of all the many publishing resources available for authors, this is by far, one of the best. They will be formatting all of my books from this point forward.

Cheers,
Steven

Theft: Chaos Rising (The Joshua Chronicles)
www.stevenneilmoore.com


----------



## amytanner (Jun 18, 2014)

Jason just finished formatting my book, The Virgin of Hopeless Causes. He is wonderful! Extremely fast, reasonably priced, and a very nice person to work with. I definitely plan on working with him & Polgarus again. Thanks, Jason!!!


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

A few weeks back I worked with Jason and Marina on my book SUMMER SESSIONS--working with them was fantastic. From the initial contact to when I had my first version to proof was five days--with other formatters I've worked with, it was sometimes over a month. Not only that, but the version from Jason was formatted pretty much perfectly from the get-go. Their prices are incredibly affordable, their work is great, and they made all the changes I needed. Can't wait to work with them again!

Here's the link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Sessions-C-H-Wood-ebook/dp/B00JYJ10SE/


----------



## daveprentice (Jun 21, 2014)

I believe that your first book is the most important you will publish - it's the first time anyone sees your name and your writing style in print. Therefore, when I went to publish my first book, I wanted to make sure everything was perfect and it all looked as professional as possible. Aside from writing well and editing properly, the most important factor in attaining that appearance is the formatting of your book. We've all seen those books (and ebooks) that just look so bad they aren't worth reading - even if the content is superb. That was my biggest fear going into my first publishing venture. This fear was exaggerated by the fact that I didn't know anything about proper formats; I was a complete amateur to the whole business. It turns out I need not have wasted my energy on fear... Jason of Polgarus Studios made everything exactly how it should be, despite my lack of knowledge (not only of proper formatting, but even of what I wanted exactly). He held my hand through the whole process, allowing for many revisions and questions without any complaint - his professionalism and customer service were outstanding. I ended up with four formats (.mobi, .epub, .epub - smashwords ready, and PDF) that allowed me to upload to any e-reader and any printer without a problem. The book turned out fantastic, exceeding my expectations significantly. Every format looks professional and none of my readers have had anything negative to say whatsoever (quite the opposite actually). All for an unbelievable price - literally a fraction of Polarus Studios' major competitors. The process with Jason was so enjoyable that I have started writing a second book just because I know that all I have to do is write - the rest will turn out great without my having to worry about it. I'd recommend this service to anybody proudly.

- David Prentice, Author of _Overextended_

Check out http://www.amazon.com/Overextended-Practical-Correcting-Housing-Market-ebook/dp/B00KUAAFVO/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403365862&sr=1-2&keywords=overextended to see what Jason did for my ebook.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Changes in 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

Jason and Marina just formatted _Charlesgate _ for me. I'm very happy with their work and such lovely people as well which makes this journey we are all on all the better!


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

My experience working with Marina and Jason was a dream. I cannot recommend them enough. Their responsiveness, customer service, quick turn-around time, and high-quality work were exceptional. They answered all my newbie questions quickly and thoroughly, and sometimes with much appreciated humor. I am preparing my third book to submit to them now and have total confidence and serenity at the thought of how they will treat my next baby.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Bumping this thread because working with Jason has been fantastic - literally could not have made my release date if not for Polgarus' expedited service (and the fact that Jason, in Australia, worked while I slept!!).


----------



## Toothkey (Jul 3, 2014)

So glad you started your formatting business because I now have someone who has helped
Me format two novels. I appreciate your patience and thoroughness. I will recommend you and Marina, and definitely use you again.


----------



## coolpixel (Sep 17, 2012)

Jason and Marina formatted my 1st thriller and will definitely be working on my second. They are easy to work with, highly professional, and economical. Highly recommended.


----------



## annerallen (Jun 12, 2011)

Jason, thanks so much for your fantastic work on my new edition of FOOD OF LOVE and for bailing out Catherine Ryan Hyde and me--for FREE with our garbled POD file of HOW TO BE A WRITER IN THE E-AGE. You and Marina are the BEST. Quick, efficient, great work--and you even got my mixed-up chapter numbering sorted without a complaint!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll add my name to the chorus, Jason formatted Carnival and I think it looks fantastic in both ebook  and print formats


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to add my praises for Jason and Marina. They formatted the first book in one of my series for Create Space, and they will be formatting the rest of the series, as well as my stand-alone novels. They are friendly and professional, prompt and detail-oriented, and very reasonably priced. I highly recommend Polgarus Studio for all of your formatting projects.


----------



## Eileen Goudge (Sep 22, 2012)

I love Polgarus Studio. Publishing my first indie novel after multiple titles that were traditionally published, I felt kind of a loss. Had to learn the entire process from scratch, so I came to really, really value the professionals I worked with who made it easier (at a great price, I might add!).  Jason Anderson at Polgarus is at the top of the list.  Thank you, Jason. You've been a pleasure to work with and a godsend for this busy author!


----------



## Luis dA (Jun 1, 2014)

I highly recommend Mariana and Jason Anderson of Polgarus Studio as consummate professionals in the field of graphic and text design and digital conversion. My experience working with these two personable individuals is excellent. They endeavor to understand the client’s proposal, ideas, and needs, and attempt to thoroughly execute that vision to the complete satisfaction of the client. Client’s concerns receive their full attention, as do inevitable questions from a layperson’s perspective that they perceptibly explain and answer clearly. Their attention to agreements and time schedule is equally commendable. Fees for service are extremely fair. Find them at www.facebook.com/PolgarusStudio and  www.PolgarusStudio.com. Five stars all around and worth your consideration for your next project.


----------



## Denise Jewell (Jul 20, 2014)

My first book BIG TROUBLE-An Evelyn Lee Emerson Novel was just formatted by Jason Anderson of Polgarus Studio for createspace and it was a great experience working with him. This was my first time but he put me at ease very quickly and easily and I will definitely be using them again

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L3F0ZLK


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

I have just had my first eBook formatted by Jason and Marina and I have to say I am over the moon with the service I have received. I wouldn't hesitated to go back to them with my second, third and forth book. Brilliant, quick, professional service.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Jason and Marina were amazing to work with - I'll be going back to them with every book I publish.

All of the information is laid out on the site, and they're very quick to answer not covered by the FAQs (as an Aussie, it's also great to work with people in my time zone).


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Jason and Marina finished formatting my latest book, Nicky Chase: Man in a Fish Oil Pill, a couple weeks ago.

I cannot say enough good stuff about these people. The price is fantastic and they are fantastic. I would never go to anyone else. Their work is excellent and they are so lovely to work with, so easy to communicate with, so amenable to changes and responding to nitpicky questions...I could go on.

I did my first book with someone else, totally unaware of Polgarus Studio. I live and learn. The outcome was fine with the first one, but the price and the process were much to be desired.

Yay Jason and Marina. Long may your reign!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I keep forgetting to post on this but Jason is doing my whole backlist and doing an incredible job at it.


----------



## bryantcornett (Aug 6, 2014)

I just used Polgarus for an eBook formatting project and they were EXCELLENT! Jason was there and delivered a great product at a great price. This is my eBook formatter from now on. Thanks a million!


----------



## violetselborne (Aug 7, 2014)

Amazing work by Jason for my e-book, I will be using him for the rest of my series! The turn-around time was less than a day and he also had great advice to give. I'm so glad I was referred to him--pricing was more than reasonable for the excellent service I received. I will recommend again and again to other authors!


----------



## Luis dA (Jun 1, 2014)

I just want to mention Marina and Jason Anderson of Polgarus Studio as professionals who continue to deliver their excellent tradition of outstanding client service and quality work. They are generous with their time and gracious in attitude. Strongly consider them next time you need ebook and print formatting and other services offer. Their prices are also affordable and more than reasonable.

Their website:
http://www.polgarusstudio.com

Check them out.


----------



## Justin Bates (Aug 27, 2014)

Marina and Jason are incredible! I honestly couldn't be more happy. This was my first formatting experience and they made it enjoyable.
They're not even in my time zone and it made no difference whatsoever. Polgarus is home for me and I hope others make it home for their needs as well. 
Look forward to working with them[size=10pt][size=8pt][size=10pt][/size][/size][/size] in the very near future.


----------



## dawnhart (Sep 1, 2014)

I had Jason and Marina do the formatting for my book and I loved it! They did such a great job and at a very reasonable price! I highly recommend them for book formatting!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Jason and Marina just formatted a short story anthology that will come out in October. They did a beautiful job and turned everything around in four days. You can't find better prices anywhere. Highly recommended.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm going to add my praise for Polgarus Studio. Jason and Marina were professional and prompt, easy to work with, quick to make corrections, and overall made my book look great! I'll definitely be working with them again!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jason and Marina responded to my initial contact very quickly and professionally. Once I had my act together, their process was extremely professional and prompt. The only speedbump was all the new typos I found in the process. It was a pleasant experiencing doing business with them and I will be a repeat customer.


----------



## The Purpose (Sep 22, 2014)

Jason and Marina are outstanding.  I can't say enough good things about my experience with them.  If you're looking for book formatting, don't waste your time by looking any further.  Craig, The Purpose.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

I've just recommended Jason and Marina on another thread and realized that I haven't added my praise here.  They've done a brilliant job and I'll be using them again this month.


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Jason and Marina did another fabulous, fabulous job formatting my latest book Slouching Towards My Weltanschauung, which for some reason I am unable to link to my signature at the moment.

I am amazed anew each time I work with them. They respond so quickly, make all changes so quickly and for such an amazing price. When I think of what I paid for the formatting of my first book, I shudder. Also, I have not yet mastered the art of letting go and Jason is so kind in revising my work repeatedly.

They are the best!!! And are, in fact, at present formatting a short story of mine. I can't wait. I am so glad I found them.

Thanks you guys.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

I hired Polgarus Studio to format the print version of my book, and working with them was a pleasure.  It's a pretty massive book--more than 140K words--but I didn't want the page count to result in an unaffordable print cost.  Jason and Marina offered knowledgeable advice, helping me find a good balance between reader experience and material economy.  They responded to my requests quickly, and the quality of their work was excellent.  I look forward to working with them again on future projects.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

Bookmarking!


----------



## Morgan Jameson (Sep 16, 2014)

Jason did a great job, and was very patient with all my questions. I got a little stressed out until I found out that the format runs together on "Look Inside". It really does look great, and I would highly recommend this service!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

As usual, Polgarus Studio - Jason and Marina - did an excellent job with Mark Three. Well done.

I'll be back in December with Fracture Lines!!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Jason is great to work with. Highly recommended.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Robert Dahlen said:


> I'm going to add my praise for Polgarus Studio. Jason and Marina were professional and prompt, easy to work with, quick to make corrections, and overall made my book look great! I'll definitely be working with them again!


And I just did on the second Monkey Queen book! They did another excellent job, and Jason even took the time to explain something to me I'll be remembering from here on out. Thanks again, Marina and Jason!


----------



## JWTapper (Nov 26, 2014)

I've just published my first novel on the Kindle store and I had a great experience getting it formatted by Jason and Marina at Polgarus. One of the many helpful things they did was point me in the direction of kboards ... where I've just figured out how to add a photo to my profile.


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Jason did another fabulous, fast job for my short read Startle. Thank you Jason!!


----------



## jlkudlo (Dec 21, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I used Polgarus Studio for my formatting needs and they were top notch.  Jason and Marina were efficient and guided me through the process with ease.  We worked together as  team and even assisted with the extras that panicked about in the last minutes before pushing the publish button.  I have three more installments of my series coming out and I would go nowhere else but Polgarus Studio.  Thanks so much.  Jen


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Jason and Marina are the greatest! My latest -- Ghost Smeller -- is the 7th book they've done for me and they are still turning them out beautifully in four days (actually less than) at a fabulous low cost. Thank you so much Jason and Marina!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I recommend all my cover-design clients to Jason! Once I get my act together for paperbacks, I'll use him for those too.


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

Polgarus recently formatted my new book - The Girl in the City. It's the first time I've used a formatting company, normally I do the ebooks myself. The results were excellent. Marina and Jason are quick, friendly and the prices are very reasonable. Most importantly, the results were excellent.

I won't be formatting my own books again - I'd much rather spend my time writing another book than messing around with the ebook files.


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

Polgarus did a fabulous job for me as well. Super fast, totally efficient. Would definitely use them again.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Robert Dahlen said:


> And I just did on the second Monkey Queen book! They did another excellent job, and Jason even took the time to explain something to me I'll be remembering from here on out. Thanks again, Marina and Jason!


And for the third book! Quick, professional, patient, solid work! Thanks yet again, M and J!


----------



## philjson (Nov 25, 2014)

Jason and Marina are awesome!

They had my book ready for upload in a little over a day. And it was perfect. Hire these two, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## JGC (Aug 23, 2014)

Jason and Marina are my new heroes! Really pleased with the formatting of both my ebook and paperback. Super fast, friendly and efficient too


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

I cannot recommend Polgarus Studios enough!!!  Jason and Marina are brilliant.  My book 'The Sisters' has been formatted perfectly and they do it so quickly.  More importantly, they respond to all of your emails, even if you're asking ridiculous questions.  Thank you so much for everything.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Let me add my praise of Jason and Marina. Polgarus Studio formatted the ebook edition and did the layout for the print edition of _BAD DEEDS_. Recently, I had them redo the interior formatting and layout for _HUNTER_, as well. I'm extremely pleased with the communication, cooperation, costs, and consequences! (Couldn't resist alliteration.)

I recommend them without reservation and plan to use them on my future books.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Jason and Marina aka Polgarus Studio are outstanding. They've done a great job on my formatting and are super nice to deal with. No problem at all giving them a shout out on KBoards.


----------



## briasbooks (Sep 11, 2013)

I've used Jason and Marina to do my formatting since my first book. I've never considered using anyone else. They're courteous, reliable and extremely professional. A-1 service!


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

Bookmarking


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

Big thanks to Jason and Marina for formatting my print edition of The Opposite of Living. It was a steep learning curve for me but they walked me through it and the entire process was a breeze. Very timely and helpful.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

I just used Jason and Marina for the formatting of my newest book.  They were both very kind, professional, and quick.  The formatting is beautiful and I couldn't be happier.  Their prices were very fair and competitive (and I did my research) and the turnaround was very reasonable and quick.  I'd definitely recommend checking them out if you're looking for someone to format your title(s).


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks to Jason and Marina for a first-rate job.
Formatting is a nightmare for me and this was money well spent. I've now got a professional paperback !

If anyone is looking for a formatter then Jason and Marina are highly recommended - http://www.polgarusstudio.com

I'll be back.


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

I really need a pro to help with createspace. Checking these out today.


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

Just dropping by to thank Jason and Marina for doing a fantastic job with my upcoming science fiction novel and add my voice to the many recommending Polgarus. This was the first time I've done print formatting and I'm really happy with how it turned out. I used to format my own books but my time is far better spent writing and I'll definitely be back!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Adam Croft said:


> Have just used Jason and Marina to format a few of my paperbacks for Createspace and will be using them for all of mine in future!


Funny I just did the same thing, I hate create space formatting with a passion and I am happy to let the pro's handle it.

I was so pleased with how my first book looked I am sending them book 2 right now.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've used Polgarus around a dozen times now. They've always been good, quick, and responsive.


----------



## waltercan (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a question about the pricing, and maybe you guys could help.  On his website it looks like they'll do two formats for novels between 75K and 120K for $105.  So if I have two books up front that are that size then I pay the $105 for both?  Does that price include both Ebook and CreateSpace?  A third book would appear to be $140.  If I have another book for them to format in a few months does that mean they'll do it for $35?

Just checking.  Thanks.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Bookmarked! I'm just waiting for the editor to finish her stuff so I can get my manuscript formatted!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

waltercan said:


> I have a question about the pricing, and maybe you guys could help. On his website it looks like they'll do two formats for novels between 75K and 120K for $105. So if I have two books up front that are that size then I pay the $105 for both? Does that price include both Ebook and CreateSpace? A third book would appear to be $140. If I have another book for them to format in a few months does that mean they'll do it for $35?


When we say "two formats", we mean (for example) an ebook and print version of the same manuscript. (We consider Kindle and epub to count just as a single format, since they are made from the same HTML.)

So a novel between 75k and 120k, that you wanted to format for Kindle/epub and print, would be $105USD. If you had two books at once of that size that you wanted to format for Kindle/epub and print, it would be 2x$105.

I hope that helps.


----------



## waltercan (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## G. G. Rebimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds like a good service and price.  I've formatted some of my own, and it is not easy.

I'm thinking you'll do really well.

best,

G.G.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

As they say, things change over time, and today I can report a happy change at Polgarus Studio! We have teamed up with several editors to offer editing services (copy editing and proofreading) in addition to the formatting that we're well-known for. 

Full details on what we offer, and the pricing, are over here - http://www.polgarusstudio.com/edit-your-book/

(And yes, if you get your book edited through us, we will give you a discount on your formatting  )


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

My husband worked with Jason and Marina to format his debut horror novel scheduled for release on 10/31/15!  I tried to format it on my own and I just couldn't do it! It's approximately 110k words. I swear I almost pulled out my hair until I found about Polgarus and that was that. Anyway, my husband is happy and so am I! I will use them in the future, for sure.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll add to the multitude of testimonials for Jason and Marina. Polgarus did my second thriller, then I had them redo my first, too. I could NOT be happier with the outcomes for the two ebooks and the much-more-complicated print editions.

These folks are fast, accurate, responsive, more than reasonably priced, and if they aren't "infinitely patient," I have yet to discover what the limits to their patience are (and I hope I don't test them in the future). You canNOT go wrong with Polgarus Studio.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Add me in as another satisfied customer of Polgarus- they are always available, work fast and quite affordable, especially for indie authors.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. We're announcing our Christmas formatting schedule as early as possible, so anyone who wants to work with us can plan ahead. 

We will be closed between December 21 and 27 - if you email us during that time, you probably won't get a reply until the 28th. Books sent in for normal turnaround will be scheduled normally up to COB on Friday the 11th - any books sent in for normal turnaround after then will be scheduled for after the 27th. We will accept priority books up until the 16th, although if we get an unexpectedly high number of books we may have to close that a bit earlier (we did last year).

Finally, the big item: *We won't be accepting non-fiction books in December.*

If you want to book a date ahead of time you're more than welcome to, but be aware that if you miss the date, we may not be able to schedule you back in before Christmas. So assume the worst with any scheduling, and hopefully everything will be fine. 

(I should mention that editing won't have these cut-offs - we'll discuss the scheduling of your book when we receive it).


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a short note to say that Polgarus Studio is now open again after our Christmas break (we hope you had a great holiday season!), and accepting new books for editing and formatting.


----------



## Gail Hart (Apr 11, 2014)

Polgarus formatted my print book and did a wonderful job. Jason and Marina are quick, accurate, and reasonably priced. What's not to like?


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Gail Hart said:


> Polgarus formatted my print book and did a wonderful job. Jason and Marina are quick, accurate, and reasonably priced. What's not to like?


Marina and Jason do a fantastic job and they do it efficiently. And, I sense, they do it with a smile.
Great to work with, no question!


----------



## KayHarwellFernandez (Jan 12, 2016)

How lucky I am to have had my first e-book formatted by Polgarus Studio! Marina and Jason did a superb and professional job. I will definitely call on them again for my next e-book.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I wrote a short article a while ago that I thought would be useful for authors, and it finally occurred to me that I should post the link here 

We see a lot of manuscripts, and often get asked the question "is there anything else I need to add to my book?" So I figured I'd come up with a list of common front and back matter items that we see in books. The article is over here - http://www.polgarusstudio.com/a-simple-checklist-to-make-sure-your-manuscript-is-complete/

(and if you have any other items you think I should add, please let me know - I can always do a follow-up article  )


----------



## sheri marean (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Jason and Marina, you were both so helpful and answered all my questions when I was looking for a formatter. Plus, Marina asked questions I hadn't even thought of, I felt very comfortable choosing Polgarus and you got to my book within days of my first email! You have also been very good and patient!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everyone - if you've tried to access our site or email us in the past week and got an error, I want to assure you that we're still alive! We've had some website issues from the web host moving our site to a new server, and things seem to have really come to a head last night (with everything breaking, including email). *Hopefully* the problem has now been fixed, and everything will return to normal in the next few hours.

So sorry again if you've had problems reaching us - believe me, it's driving us crazy!


----------



## Jon Stuen-Parker (Jun 26, 2014)

Last month, "'Gaga': The Real ****** Bulger/ Irish Mob Story" went live. Polgarus Studio did wonderful formatting at a low price. Working with Marina and Jason was a pleasure. I plan working with them again and again and again. When ever I requested a change - wanting to add or delete something - Jason quickly responded. On a scale 1 to 10 - Polgarus Studio gets 10+.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

A second (and happily final  ) update on our technical issues. We decided we couldn't put up with our current web host any longer (Site5), and so have moved our website to a new web host (SiteGround). Thankfully, they seem to know what they are doing - the transfer and changeover has gone smoothly, the site is now faster than it's ever been for us, and most people should now be able to see the site again (it might be a few more hours for some people).

Email has been affected at times during this saga - if you received an error message (or no reply) while trying to contact us at all this month, please send your message again (although it might pay to wait another 12 hours or so, just to be sure that the new web host information has properly filtered through everywhere).

Sorry again for all this drama, and we look forward to working with you


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

I've finally gotten my act together and started formatting my books for print. Just got my first book back and it looks terrific. I've had some issues working with other vendors - communication, professionalism, etc - but working with Jason and Marina was a GREAT experience. Fast, professional, and friendly. Everything in publishing should be this easy


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

I've been using Jason for years. Top jobs. Never let me down *****


----------



## sophiamaetodd (Jun 13, 2016)

Jason and Marina are awesome! Super sweet and great service. I used them to format my first book and the interior design is gorgeous. Cannot be any happier, thanks guys!


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Just got my print book formatted by Jason and Marina. They did a fantastic job, fast, efficient and friendly, and their service was really reasonably priced. I'm a pretty happy camper right now, and I'll definitely use them again!


----------



## Jon Stuen-Parker (Jun 26, 2014)

As already stated, Marina and Jason do amazing work at a great price. Look forward to being a repeat customer. Working with Jason was a pleasure. Almost like working with a good friend. Jason is someone who cares about doing the best job to create the best possible  book.


----------



## jenncrowell (Mar 27, 2016)

I couldn't be more pleased with Polgarus Studios' ebook formatting. Fast, friendly, and great attention to detail (not to mention extremely reasonably priced!).


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

I absolutely agree. He's formatting Fracture lines for me - my new SF novel.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

It's been a "secret" formatting option for a while that only a few knew about, but only because I kept forgetting to put it on the website  I'm happy to say that Polgarus Studio can now offer formatting for Vellum. While Vellum makes it easy for any author to make changes to their book and generate new ebook files, you still have to set your book up in Vellum first. We can now take care of that for you, giving you a Vellum file that you can then use however you like.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. It's getting close to that time of year, so we thought we would give a heads up about our Christmas formatting schedule so everyone can plan ahead 

Normal bookings (5 work-day turnaround) will be accepted up to *December 12*. We will accept priority/express jobs up to *December 19*. We will be closed from *December 21* to *January 1* (inclusive). *NO* work or emails will be done during our shutdown period, but you can still send things in during that time (we will get back to people on a first-come, first-served basis when we return to work in the new year).

Please note that if we get an unexpectedly high volume of jobs close to our shutdown period, we may need to close these dates earlier than given above, just to give the best chance of getting everything done before Christmas. We will try to let everyone know ASAP if that's the case.


----------



## C.S.Won (Nov 14, 2016)

Jason and Marina are great. Communication is prompt, the work is more than satisfactory, and the price is super competitive. When I discovered an issue after my book had already been published, Jason replied to me within the hour and sent me an updated mobi file for upload. A lifesaver right here, folks. 

Look forward to working with them again in the future!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I just had Jason and Marina re-do the formatting for my books, which are illustrated, so I've always been concerned about my self-formatted versions. I'm very happy with how my first book turned out and will be getting everything done through them from now on!


----------



## Jon Stuen-Parker (Jun 26, 2014)

Hopefully, I 'll soon work with them again!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Jon Stuen-Parker said:


> Hopefully, I 'll soon work with them again!


We'll be here


----------



## Patricia Reding (Mar 25, 2017)

The good folks at Polgarus Studio saved me! Jason and Marina were terrific to work with when my former formatter when AWOL on me unexpectedly and at a critical time when my third book was due to be published. They were quick to respond, accommodating in making necessary changes, and all-around a pleasure to work with. I cannot thank them enough for keeping things on track!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a short note to mention that we've expanded our editing offerings. In addition to the proofreading and copy editing that we have been offering for some time now, we are now offering substantive/line editing as well. With substantive/line editing, the editor isn't just looking at the grammar of the text you have written, but the language you are using to communicate your story to the reader. The revisions to your text will be much more substantive, and a greater focus will be given to providing notes for character, style, consistency, transitions, structure, pacing, and continuity.

You can find out more about all our editing services over here - http://www.polgarusstudio.com/edit-your-book/

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

We're (finally ) starting to add articles to the site with information for authors. A pretty important one (we think) is to beware of the front matter trap when you're creating an ebook. It's very easy to fall into, but it can be rather detrimental to your book.

https://www.polgarusstudio.com/beware-ebook-front-matter-trap/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Another article on our site. Most authors need to link to their book on Amazon at some point or another, but fall into the trap of just copy & pasting the (huge!) link for their book from the address bar in their browser. You can chop out most of the information in that link, and make it much shorter (which looks better, and is much easier on the eyes  )

https://www.polgarusstudio.com/shorten-amazon-links/


----------



## JackPanettiere (Jan 29, 2016)

I remember thinking to myself: "I can format my own book - how hard can it possibly be?"  


After multiple attempts to do so, I finally turned to Jason and Marina, and I can tell you how glad I am that I did. They were extremely professional and turned around my manuscript in a few days. Their pricing is very reasonable and they are super communicative as well.


TLDR: These guys rock!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

When formatting books, we often get asked: "what page size should my book be?". There's no "correct" answer for this, but there are a few things you should keep in mind before you decide. In this article we run through the points you need to consider.

https://www.polgarusstudio.com/page-size-book/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

When finishing up your book, it's very easy to be so tired from all the writing, editing, etc of the actual story that you pay no attention to the "About the Author" page, just throwing in a basic "this is me" sentence or two. But the author page can be one of the most powerful pages in your book - give it the time and attention it deserves, and it can be a huge boost to your ongoing sales.

https://www.polgarusstudio.com/write-great-author-page/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been pretty bad at getting the word out about this, but Polgarus Studio is now offering a book blurb writing service. A great cover may grab a reader's attention, but the blurb is the most important part of your book for making the sale. A poorly written blurb will kill any chance you have of selling your book, no matter how great your cover, story or layout might be. Unfortunately, writing a good blurb isn't easy.

So let someone trained in writing ad copy do the work for you. Our copywriter has 15 years experience in writing copy that sells. They will craft a book blurb for you that will hook the reader and make them want to buy your book to find out what happens.

You can find out more at https://www.polgarusstudio.com/selling-book-blurb/


----------



## DLBarton (May 17, 2016)

I want to give a big shout-out to Jason and his team! 

As a novice with a new release coming soon (panic), I had many questions about the formatting process. Jason went out of his way to help me, even after I made every rookie mistake possible.

Jason is the rare business person who exceeded expectations.

Thanks, Jason!!


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in here and say that I've wrapped up publishing my first YA novel (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077FHL26H), both in ebook and print, and I couldn't be happier with the work that Polgarus did for me. Marina and Jason were outstanding in their responsiveness, patience with me, the quality of their work, and their affordability. I've handled my own layout needs in the past, but the ongoing learning curve and countless hours of troubleshooting left me looking for a better solution. I will happily continue to use Polgarus for my publishing needs going forward and recommend them without reservation.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone! I've been really bad at putting new articles on the Polgarus site, but the Christmas holiday break finally allowed me to catch up a bit 

One source of confusion I've seen online is whether you should put your cover image inside your book file. Some authors have (rightly) even pointed out that Amazon say on their site "don't include a cover". So why do we ask for a cover to include in the ebook files? Because there are actually two different requirements, depending on how you're uploading your book! I talk more about it here: Why Amazon Say "Don't Include a Cover" - https://www.polgarusstudio.com/amazon-say-dont-include-cover/


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

WasAnn said:


> Jason - Quick question...are you guys doing website redesign?


Not at the moment. Author websites is a service we're considering adding in the future, but we're not there yet


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a lot of information about how to self-publish on the internet, and it's very easy to get overwhelmed with all the "you *must* do this" type articles. Some may even feel there's no point in releasing a book, since they have to do a million other things before they can even hit publish.

Ignore that! Yes, there is a huge amount of information out there, but almost all of it is optional. Don't Let All The 'You Must Do This First!' Advice Stop You From Publishing


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Whether you're formatting your book yourself, or hiring someone (like us  ) to do it for you, there can be situations where links suddenly appear in the text of your final ebook, seemingly without your knowledge!

How and why does this happen? Read on in Why Do Links Suddenly Appear in Ebooks?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

A new article for the week.

A trap that some books can fall into is presenting one set of information as the "truth" of the world, or what has happened. Everyone knows this truth, and everyone believes this truth. But as we all know, the real world is never so clear-cut. Two people can see the same event, and come away with totally different "truths" about what happened. Read more in The Multiple "Truths" Of Every Situation

​


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Imagine this: your new book is finished, and ready for upload to Amazon! You have several other books already available, so you put in the Amazon links so readers can easily buy them. You send your book off to a friend, just for a final check. She writes back and says the book looks great on her iPhone, but why don't the links to your other books work? You check - they do. But your friend is adamant that they don't. What on earth is going on? Learn more in "Why Don't Amazon Links Always Work on the iPad and iPhone?"

​


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

When it comes to editing, it's important to realize that there are several different levels of editing you can get for your book. Unfortunately, there is no clear set of terms that everyone agrees on - two people may use the same term to mean totally different things! In this article I try to lay out the more common set of terminology for editing, and let you know what you can expect to be done to your manuscript if you get each type of editing. What Are The Different Types of Editing?

​


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

It may seem a bit out of place talking about it in February, but if you took part in NaNoWriMo last year (whether you made your word goal or not), there are a lot of lessons you can take away for your writing for the rest of the year. I talk about how to use NaNoWriMo to boost your writing for the other 11 months in What To Do Now That NaNoWriMo Is Over.

​


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Wanted to say that I just used Polgarus for the first time to format my 26th book. I needed it in a rush, and then I needed changes. (It was a bear.) I paid extra for rush service, but even with that, the formatting was very reasonable. And it was truly RUSH. I think everything took about 48 hours including my changes. Looked beautiful, too. I will definitely be using them again. 

My enormous 135K book was $270 for 3 formats, including paperback, and $75 extra for a rush job. That is considerably less than I have been paying, and it was done very fast and to a high standard. 

I had heard of Polgarus years ago from Terah Edun, who knows Many Things, and wish I'd tried them sooner.


----------



## lostinspace (Sep 17, 2015)

After a bad experience with a formatter that had won awards and had the price tag to show for it, I turned to Polgarus for my second book. It’s so nice to work with people that are up-front and honest, and the price-quality ratio is incredibly good. I will definitely use them again. 

lostinspace


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I've just had Heart of Rock re-edited, and Polgarus formatted it for me with no fuss, no bother, and got it right the first time. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## WClearfoster (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi all!

Just wanted to say how impressed I was with Polgarus Studio. They formatted my debut novel, 'Digging in the Dirt.' I was delighted with Debbie Dove (who proofed the book) and Jason & Marina, who formatted my manuscript. Would definitely recommend and use again!

Walter Clearfoster


----------



## lostinspace (Sep 17, 2015)

I used Polgarus for the second time recently, for formatting and copy editing. A wonderful job done and at very reasonable prices. I'll certainly be going back to them for my next project.

lostinspace


----------

